# Tamiya F-16 Thunderbird 1



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

I built the Tamiya 1/48 F-16 Thunderbirds. I built it with a payload because I think F-16s look naked without any armament. The decals are extensive, and you need a lot of decal set to get them down. As always, all comments are appreciated.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The weapons payload is inaccurate for the Air Force Thunderbirds but your build does look good though.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Interesting take on a Thunderbirds jet. I've seen them up close, and they don't look anything like that (particularly the dirty gear wells and panel seams - they are squeaky clean overall), but if they had to be put into wartime service with ordnance, I imagine that's what they would look like.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> The weapons payload is inaccurate for the Air Force Thunderbirds but your build does look good though.


Since the Thunderbirds don't have any payload, I used my own take on it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks like a good build. I am not wild for the weapons and overweathering on a Thunderbirds plane, but that has nothing to do with the quality of the work itself. 

What scale is this kit since Tamiya do the F-16 in three scales?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Looks like a good build. I am not wild for the weapons and overweathering on a Thunderbirds plane, but that has nothing to do with the quality of the work itself.
> 
> What scale is this kit since Tamiya do the F-16 in three scales?


It is 1/48 scale.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Accuracy issues aside (I know nothing about them), that is a very nice build!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr. Brad said:


> Accuracy issues aside (I know nothing about them), that is a very nice build!


Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The reason Thunderbird planes are stripped of armament has something to do with their mission which is diplomatic I believe. Just in case you didn't already know.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

The Thunderbird planes are stripped so they can perform flight demos. I've seen a few shows and the announcer says they can be equipped for combat if needed. I assumed they would be repainted in such a case, but this is an interesting interpretation.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It would be interesting to see a bird painted like this actually in combat. Imagine an enemy seeing that big blue Thundebird on the belly swooping down on them.

You should post this in the military models section, btw.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

nice !


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> It would be interesting to see a bird painted like this actually in combat. Imagine an enemy seeing that big blue Thundebird on the belly swooping down on them.
> 
> You should post this in the military models section, btw.


Jaws, 
Don't take the critiques the wrong way.

It IS a very nice build and you make me want to go out and get one.

But the others are also right, both the Thunderbirds and the Blue Angels are spotless, inside and out. 
And of course, they don't carry weaponry.

But even before I saw Johns comment, I thought the same thing.
That IF we got into a situation where we had to press them into service, they would weather out like any other plane.

I think it would be AWESOME, if for example this idea were used in the Independence Day 2 movie.

In fact, that is how I would suggest that you 'market' your plane at contests.
Create the fictional story behind it, then you MIGHT get to put it into a sci-fi category so your not competing against 'straight' builds where people are going to call you out on the weathering and the armament.

Take it to Jerseyfest.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> It would be interesting to see a bird painted like this actually in combat. Imagine an enemy seeing that big blue Thundebird on the belly swooping down on them.
> 
> You should post this in the military models section, btw.


Sort of like a Romulan BOP.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

robn1 said:


> The Thunderbird planes are stripped so they can perform flight demos. I've seen a few shows and the announcer says they can be equipped for combat if needed. I assumed they would be repainted in such a case, but this is an interesting interpretation.


I read some where that if needed the planes can be repainted and armed within 72 hours. I want to say it was an article in Sports Illistraited back in the late '80s.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Jaws,
> Don't take the critiques the wrong way.
> 
> It IS a very nice build and you make me want to go out and get one.
> ...


Thank you for the good advise. That is a cool story take on it.


----------

